# Best book on General Ulysses S Grant:



## observor 69 (1 Jul 2012)

What would be one of the better books on General Ulysses S Grant ?
Reading the most recent bio on Gen.Eisenhower  Grant's name kept popping up as a superb leader.


----------



## Lightguns (29 Oct 2013)

Here:

http://www.gutenberg.org/

Search his name you will find a 100 of them, some by him.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Oct 2013)

Thanks for that link.  I see many titles that are interesting there.   :cheers:


----------



## Lightguns (29 Oct 2013)

Yeah, that is the #1 site for old books off copyright and especially great if you are a kindle owner!!!


----------

